# Two strand twist on Dry vs Wet hair..



## sunshinne368 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello ladies...I am current two strand twister on wet hair, but was thinking about it on dry hair...has anyone done this...and if so what were you result...and what do you prefer.....


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 11, 2008)

I prefer on dry hair, because there's less shrinkage.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is the reason why I want to try it on dry hair. When I do it on wet my hair looks really short, however when I put it in a bun, It starts to show its true length. Did you have a hard time with the end staying together?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 11, 2008)

No, not really. If you do have a hard time, keep a cup of water nearby while you are twisting, and dip your fingers in it to finish the end of the twist...


----------



## shocol (Jul 11, 2008)

I did some on blow-dried hair the day before yesterday and I prefer it this way.  I lose more hair and it hurts my scalp on wet or air-dried hair.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Jul 11, 2008)

Depends on what I'm going for, it I want my twists to hang a little more, I do them on DRY hair, but if I don't mind the shrinkage, I do them on WET hair.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sochol did your twist look thick with the blow dryer effect? I think am going to try this tomorrow and post my comparison pics. Hey does any know where I can find how to post pics in the thread?


----------



## mj11051 (Jul 11, 2008)

After washing, conditioning and moisturizing I put my hair in braids and let it dry then twist with a little flax seed gel and black castor on the ends.


----------



## angellazette (Jul 12, 2008)

I do it on dry hair.  Wash, condition, add leave ins then I put my hair in big braids and let it dry, sometimes add a blast of the hair dryer to speed things up.  They hang better this way and it's easier to work through my hair because the braids have stretched my hair so I do them faster.


----------



## chocolate01 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have always done my twists on dry hair mainly to show length. I don't have a problem with my ends I use long aid curl activator gel for those.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Jul 12, 2008)

So I did my two strand twist on Dry hair (After DC I sealed with coconut oil, mango butter, ORS olive oil moist. and blow dryed). This process was so much easier! I had much less hair shedding! My hair feels great! The only thing I don't like would be my ends (Which is my fault for tryin to dye my hair 1 year ago) which shows off how badly they need to be trimed . So here are the comparison pics...Tell me what you think! Another thing I noticed was my twist are much thinner, next time I will make bigger parts or not blow dry so straight! Thank you so much ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On Dry hair.... 







 This is wet hair


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 12, 2008)

I do two strand twists on dry hair.  Doing twists on wet hair is a pain for me.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 12, 2008)

sunshinne368 said:


> So I did my two strand twist on Dry hair (After DC I sealed with coconut oil, mango butter, ORS olive oil moist. and blow dryed). This process was so much easier! I had much less hair shedding! My hair feels great! The only thing I don't like would be my ends (Which is my fault for tryin to dye my hair 1 year ago) which shows off how badly they need to be trimed . So here are the comparison pics...Tell me what you think! Another thing I noticed was my twist are much thinner, next time I will make bigger parts or not blow dry so straight! Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your twists look great dry or wet!  You still have A LOT of length when your twists are done on wet hair.  If I do my twists on wet hair, they would be above my ears because I have more shrinkage and my hair is more tightly coiled/kinkier.


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Jul 12, 2008)

I do them on slighty damp hair


----------



## misschee (Jul 12, 2008)

i like to do mine on damp hair because the end up looking thicker. they do end up being shorter but not by that much


----------



## anon123 (Aug 12, 2008)

I can do on both.  It's a bit easier for me to do on wet hair because it's easier to separate my hair and overall manipulate it when it's wet or damp.  You also get the best definition for twist outs from wet twists.  They also tend to look plumper.  Dry hair ones show more length, though, so that is nice.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 12, 2008)

I like to do them on mostly dry hair. I usually wash it that morning, apply a moisturizing leave in, let it air dry , and then twist it. I put melted shea butter on each one followed by my daily spritz (aloe vera gel, etc). 

The dry hair ones show less shrinkage and they just tend to look better on me. Also the twist out turns out better. 

Wet:





Dry:


----------



## Nonie (Aug 12, 2008)

I always do them on dry and then immediately dunk them in water (usually an ACV/EO solutions) so they have weight--they're heavier when shrunken--and also so they can drip dry and thus hang down straight (I don't like them being wavy or curling every which way). Dunking in water also helps the ends form spirals that sort curl around each other and stop the twist unraveling.


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 12, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I can do on both. It's a bit easier for me to do on wet hair because it's easier to separate my hair and overall manipulate it when it's wet or damp. You also get the best definition for twist outs from wet twists. They also tend to look plumper. Dry hair ones show more length, though, so that is nice.


 
Co-sign. Also, if they look short, once I pull them back into a ponytail the length shows.


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 12, 2008)

I prefer my twist on damp vs dry hair.  Although dry shows more length, it seems to look frizzy faster and doesn't last as long.  I can keep my damp twist in for about 7 days vs 3-4 for my dry twist.


----------



## 2inspireU (Aug 12, 2008)

Dry hair twists are way better because they hang longer, look fuller and are just all around cuter.


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dry twist






Damp twist


----------



## sunshinne368 (Aug 13, 2008)

ooop I love your twist, especially the wet ones! Your hair is so thick and beautiful!


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 13, 2008)

Your hair is so gorgeous


sunshinne368 said:


> So I did my two strand twist on Dry hair (After DC I sealed with coconut oil, mango butter, ORS olive oil moist. and blow dryed). This process was so much easier! I had much less hair shedding! My hair feels great! The only thing I don't like would be my ends (Which is my fault for tryin to dye my hair 1 year ago) which shows off how badly they need to be trimed . So here are the comparison pics...Tell me what you think! Another thing I noticed was my twist are much thinner, next time I will make bigger parts or not blow dry so straight! Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 13, 2008)

sunshinne368 said:


> ooop I love your twist, especially the wet ones! Your hair is so thick and beautiful!


 
Thanks...I love your hair also.  Trying to achieve your length


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 13, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Dry twist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are so cute! I can't wait to have more length like this.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are pics of how my hair looked when I took them down, my twist outs have never looked like this!


----------



## sunshinne368 (Aug 13, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> Your hair is so gorgeous


 
Thank you evsbaby!


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 13, 2008)

sunshinne368 said:


> So I did my two strand twist on Dry hair (After DC I sealed with coconut oil, mango butter, ORS olive oil moist. and blow dryed). This process was so much easier! I had much less hair shedding! My hair feels great! The only thing I don't like would be my ends (Which is my fault for tryin to dye my hair 1 year ago) which shows off how badly they need to be trimed . So here are the comparison pics...Tell me what you think! Another thing I noticed was my twist are much thinner, next time I will make bigger parts or not blow dry so straight! Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

To be honest, I like the wet hair best. I think they hang really nice and they look "plumper" JMHO, but you do have lovely hair either way you choose to twist.


----------



## pressncurl (Aug 13, 2008)

I voted for doing them on wet hair, but realistically, by the time I'm done (takes me about 20 hours), I'm doing them on dry hair.  But, I slather on a leave-in conditioner + oil mix, so it's gonna be wet either way.  To get length, I pull it all back into a bun, braid the twists together, or some other form of hair stretching.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 22, 2008)

I used to do them on wet hair, but they never turned out the way I wanted them to. I think it's because I have very thin hair, and the wet twists looked really scalpy. I did my first set on damp/dry hair, and they came out great! Co-washed my hair, put in a little olive oil and shea butter, air dried them in about 15 dookie braids, and started twisting! Twisted the ends with ORS Lock and Twist Gel. Much thicker than usual and I've had them in for 3 days now.







night of






how i've been wearing them out


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 22, 2008)

productjunkie814 said:


> I used to do them on wet hair, but they never turned out the way I wanted them to. I think it's because I have very thin hair, and the wet twists looked really scalpy. I did my first set on damp/dry hair, and they came out great! Co-washed my hair, put in a little olive oil and shea butter, air dried them in about 15 dookie braids, and started twisting! Twisted the ends with ORS Lock and Twist Gel. Much thicker than usual and I've had them in for 3 days now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice...how did u pin 'em up? how many inches is ur hair?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm transitioning and I've come to realize that flat twists do not hold on my hair unless I wet it.  The good thing is that I got a lot of flat twist practice these past 2 months.


----------



## klowdnyne (Oct 22, 2008)

Although it's easier to do them dry when I'm doing them myself, I prefer doing them wet.  I get more definition and they last longer.


----------



## lovinglength (Nov 17, 2008)

I love twists on straightened, dry hair.  Shows length and is a bit more versatile styling wise.  Twists on wet hair are perfect for beautiful curly twistouts.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 14, 2008)

I always do mine on wet hair, I've never tried it on dry hair so I can't really tell what's better. But since seeing Southernbella's twists on her fotki - and I think she did it on dry hair - I think I might try it, it looked so thick&gorgeous. 

I attached a pic of the two strand twists I did today on wet hair.


----------



## Prettypsych (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with JustKiya- it only effects how long the twist appears after you're done. Dry=appears longer (stretched more/looser) Wet=appears shorter (tighter). 

I will twist while wet if I am intentionally trying to stretch my hair. 
Also, twisting while wet tends to give it a "curlier" look when it's taken out, while dry twists will be "more wavy" once taken out.

That's my experience- HTH


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to do them on wet hair, but I'm starting to realize that doing them on dry hair is a lot better. I get less breakage and tangling on dry hair.


----------



## basic64 (Dec 14, 2008)

when you do the twist on dry hair do any of you put anything on the hair? Or do you just twist completely dry?


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Dec 15, 2008)

I prefer them on slightly damp hair


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 15, 2008)

I do it on both.  When I do it on dry hair,  I just add my cantu leave in and seal with some coconut oil and usually leave it in overnight


----------



## Nonie (Dec 15, 2008)

basic64 said:


> when you do the twist on dry hair do any of you put anything on the hair? Or do you just twist completely dry?



I don't put anything on my hair when I twist dry hair. I usually don't use any product on my hair when wearing twists, hence the need to CW or wash at least twice a week for moisture.


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 15, 2008)

I never really mind the length issue, so I've usally done them on damp hair.

I've done it on dry hair before...eh.

I'll try again see since it's been awhile just to see.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 15, 2008)

I've never tried them on dry hair.  So my answer is wet/damp hair.  The shrinkage is nothing nice but it's good for me because I don't have to worry about the twist rubbing against my clothes.


----------



## missykeyana (Dec 15, 2008)

Depends on what I'm aiming for.

Lately I've been doing them slightly damp because I want a wavier twistout.  Wet twists give me a tighter, curlier twistout. 

I voted wet in the poll.


----------

